# Hello from Southern Oregon!



## Shellshocker66

Hello all,

I just moved and purchased goats all within the last 12 days! I was raised a farm girl but due to work had to move to the city. Due to some circumstances that seemed bad at the time (which actually was a blessing in disguise), I moved from California to Southern Oregon (Medford area).

I have 10 total with 5 fenced acres, have a shed (12x12 with large shelves for goat perches) that is my goat barn, and a lean to style horse stall down in the pasture that I use for shelter when it rains (Per my cousins it had been a dry winter till I got here and now it has rained 10 of those 12 days living here).

So even though the house was full of boxes I had to have goats as I've always wanted them. I was checking the local ads before I even moved up here and seems I'm not the only one who was looking for goats at the time, for every ad for a goat for sale, there were 3 ads with "wanted goats". I got lucky and finally found a new ad with Pygmy's for sale (and I wanted smaller goats), so off I went and came home with Momma and her 2 doe kids.

Well Momma seemed liked she was missing her herd (I imagine that was me projecting more then her actually having those feelings) and I went back to the local ads to see if I could find some buddies. Well another doe and her buckling came home with me (Mini Nubians).

So now I have 5 goats! It was suppose to start with 2 but I felt bad separating the moms from their kids.

So I'm a total noob when it comes to goats and my only experience is from being an internet commando! I have to admit I had some problems at first with the little pygmy's kids hoping though the space in the gate and fence (which many hours latter I think I have finally stopped that). I think otherwise I'm doing OK so far other then I'm probably feeding them too much goat grain (I don't want them to be hungry even though I have some nice grass in the pasture and lots of shrubs). My goat partner found this site and told me to sign up and I've learned a lot in a short time!

Here are the gals (and the one little boy).


















I look forward to learning soooo much more from this site and expect lots of questions!

Thank you all,

Shelley at "I'm Tired Ranch"


----------



## Goat Song

Hello from Sheridan, Oregon! :wave: Your little Nubian doe is adorable!! Love that face!  Glad you've found TGS; it's a good group here.


----------



## milk and honey

Well, they're all just adorable!! Welcome from WA state.. north of Seattle. Glad to have you here! (and welcome to the addiction..)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Welcome!! :wave: cute goats!


----------



## KW Farms

Welcome to TGS! :welcome:


----------



## firelight27

Hello from Eagle Point, Oregon! I'm so close to you! Lol. I raise Nigerian Dwarfs. This is a good area to find a good variety of different breeds. If you ever need any help with anything just let me know.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome from Northern California.... :wave: glad you are here ...nice goaties you have there.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Terra Mia

Hi!!!!

Great to meet you!!! I love finding fellow goatie people in Southern Oregon. Where did you get your Nubian. She reminds me of my Gracie whom I bought last year from a woman south of here. I named her Gracie because she was my saving grace....she has the sweetest temperament and really helps me switch gears and unstress when I get home. Something about the connection you have with your milking does, they give you affection (and yummy milk)... a win win...


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Hello and Welcome :wave: 
Nice goats :thumbup:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

Welcome to Oregon (and our rain)!!!

I just know you will love poking around here as much as I do!


----------



## nancy d

Welcome from up near Seattle. Sorry, Im partial to your Nubs, beautiful girls!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Welcome :wave: So glad to have you! Pretty goaties you have


----------



## jberter

Welcome from Ohio,, :wave:


----------



## Shellshocker66

> Hi!!!!
> 
> Great to meet you!!! I love finding fellow goatie people in Southern Oregon. Where did you get your Nubian. She reminds me of my Gracie whom I bought last year from a woman south of here. I named her Gracie because she was my saving grace....she has the sweetest temperament and really helps me switch gears and unstress when I get home. Something about the connection you have with your milking does, they give you affection (and yummy milk)... a win win...


I got Shamrock (her new name since I picked her up on St Patrick's day) from a lady in Jacksonville. I don't know much about her other then the lady bred her to her Nubian buck and it supposedly was her first birth. But this gal was a little frazzled dealing with a sick husband and seemed really stressed and not real sure how old either her or her buckling are (bucking is named Patrick). She is really sweet and not aggressive at all (unlike my jealous pygmy who has claimed me as private property). So it sounded like she picked her up from a breeder as I didn't see any goat there that would of birthed her (and her only buck was the daddy to the buckling and she was real anti inbreeding). So your Gracie could be related to her!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Terra Mia

The lady I bought my Mini- Nubian names the daughters with the same letter as their moms. So, for example, I have Gracie and I have leased Grenda (a half sister), what was her name before you renamed her? 
Here is a pic of Grenda and Gracie, both from the same Mini-Nubian herd


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Cute goats!


----------



## meggiesaunders

Hi Shellshocker66, et al. 

It’s been about a year since you wrote the “Hello from Southern Oregon”. I found your post while looking for random information about OR and goats.

We’ll be relocating to Northern Oregon from So. California, if a job opportunity pans out for my husband Xx praying and keeping our fingers crossed xX. I love pretty much everything about Los Angeles (except the 405 freeway) and will miss it dearly, but Oregon is another favorite state of mine. 

So from one Californian (I’m originally from Texas) to another, how are you and the Goats doing out there? Did you find there are certain predators, goat diseases, etc. that you wish you knew about and prepared for before relocating to Oregon? 

If everything goes well, we’ll be hauling our three spoiled goats and dog out there by late summer. 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Meg

:kidblue:


----------

